# Atwood white bass



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Was wondering if they are close or are running so I can take kids there or what is the water temp? Thanks for any info


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

Well I can tell you that the water temp at the east marina end of the lake was around 57 . Ol Gpa & my Honey took our Gkids there today about 2:30 till 6:30 pm . And as always my Honey out fished me again ! We did get 3 keeper fish 2 -11" perch & 1 -16 " eye . Along with some short eyes & small gills . In about 7 to 8' of water . Lake is still down about 2' from summer pool .


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

The upper end of Atwood is pure mud down to the marina.


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

EDE said:


> The upper end of Atwood is pure mud down to the marina.


just muddy water or no water at all?


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

RogerM said:


> just muddy water or no water at all?


Muddy water. I think the lake is close to summer pool.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

The lake is a little above summer pool.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

I have been down to Atwood last two weekends and haven't seen or caught any white bass.I think its still a little early.When they are going good we usually have to move away from them because we can't catch Crappie or Saugeye because the white bass hit the minute our lure hits the water


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

U aren't catching them because they are running up the river spawning at lower end


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

bm7 said:


> U aren't catching them because they are running up the river spawning at lower end


How do they " run up the river at the lower end ?"


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Really...u know what I mean make there spawn run swimming smartass


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

I hope to get down there this weekend , they are fun to catch !


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bm7. He is actually right, fish can not make their run up the river at the lower end. The lower end of the lake is the dam. The upper end of the lake is Delroy. Not trying to be smart just letting you know the difference between upper and lower.


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

U know what I meant lol


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

As in lower end I meant like shallower end idk y just call it lower end


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Usually the 1st/2nd weeks of May and September are best there. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

